# WATS UP FAM U REMEMBER "CASH POT" @3MONTHS!



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

_*WELL I JUST TOOK SOME NEW PICS TODAY OF MR "CASH POT" AND I WAS 
LIKE "WOW"!!! I WAS TRYING TO GET HIM OUT OF HIS DOGGI HOUSE BUT 
HE JUST LOVES BEING IN THERE..LOL ENJOY FAM!!*_
_*@ 3MONTHS*_








*NOW AT 5 MONTHS*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he is beautiful  I love his crop, have any more pics lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Still looking pretty cute.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Do you have any new pics of Geisha she was just such a cute pup


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG he is beautiful  have any more pics lol


*THANKS GIRL! I GOT 2 MORE LET ME JUST RE-SIZE AND ILL POST
THEM UP..THANKS FOR THE COMMENT*....:woof:


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Still looking pretty cute.


_*THANK U SO MUCH FOR THE NICE COMMENT!!!*_


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

He looks like a muffin! i wuffz him!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol his face is all smooshed. how cute!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> lol his face is all smooshed. how cute!


_*thanks i love his face to!!*_


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

The last pic reminds me of Trance big time with that little smile. Cute! I'm a sucker for chocolates!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

*thanks fam for all the great comments on my boy
cash pot but y cant i see how many views or hits
im geting on my post?? 
this is all i see - - -- ---- ????*


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

JOEL said:


> *thanks fam for all the great comments on my boy
> cash pot but y cant i see how many views or hits
> im geting on my post??
> this is all i see - - -- ---- ????*


do you mean where it says replies and views?  
if so, it says 10 replies and 75 views.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> do you mean where it says replies and views?
> if so, it says 10 replies and 75 views.


_*COOL THANKS NOW ITS WORKING!!*_


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is freaking adorable ! I want him !!! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hims is a sweet little baby dogs who is real cute and little. 
Beautiful boy with beautiful eyes! I want to bite hims nose!*


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Cute pup!:thumbsup:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg what a cutie! I just LOVE those eyes


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whats up Joel? You know I like this boy!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

outlaw250 said:


> Whats up Joel? You know I like this boy!


_*WAT UP G!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENT! CASH POT IS LOOKING 
GREAT CANT WAIT TILL HES 1YR OLD!! WOW!! 
I GOT 2 BAD BITCHS IN MIND THAT IM BREEDING HIM TO ON THE EAST COST!
(NYC) WHERE U LOCATED IM IN LA CALI...*_


----------



## JOEL (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks famm!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

gorgeous dog love the eyes they are peircing


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

JOEL said:


> _*WAT UP G!! THANKS FOR THE COMMENT! CASH POT IS LOOKING
> GREAT CANT WAIT TILL HES 1YR OLD!! WOW!!
> I GOT 2 BAD BITCHS IN MIND THAT IM BREEDING HIM TO ON THE EAST COST!
> (NYC) WHERE U LOCATED IM IN LA CALI...*_


1 year is still pretty young, you should consider waiting until he is 2, if breeding him at all...


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice bully...whats his bloodline?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Carriana said:


> 1 year is still pretty young, you should consider waiting until he is 2, if breeding him at all...


his dogs name is cash pot.what the heck else would you do with that?
nick?
is their any nick goin on?


----------



## PitbullGirl101 (Aug 30, 2010)

is he a razors edge?


----------

